# 2016 Cruze



## EcoTech2.0 (May 29, 2013)

Saw this blog today and thought id share. 2015 Chevrolet Cruze spied on its home turf - Autoblog


The renderings:


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

If the 2015 Cruze looks anything like that then.

I WON'T WANT ONE...


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

That looks atrocious :hellno:


----------



## xczar (May 19, 2013)

I don`t know, ............. I kinda like the 2016 version.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Now if it had said this was the 2015 Cobalt, I'd believe it.


----------



## EcoTech2.0 (May 29, 2013)

Jim Frye said:


> Now if it had said this was the 2015 Cobalt, I'd believe it.


Haha! Disappointing right


----------



## RollinOn18s (Mar 28, 2013)

I can't really get passed its paint job thingy. 
MI love the look of my 2013 it looks sick. I don't want that drastic of a change. I just wanted a 2 dr and 5 dr option. Oh yeah and a way bigger motor option , or stage kits from the dealer.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Not bad. I'll reserve judgment for when the show car debuts.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

sciphi said:


> Not bad. I'll reserve judgment for when the show car debuts.


Any idea when GM will debut the 2015 Cruze?


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

Looks more like a Sonic.


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

CruzeEcoBlueTopaz said:


> Looks more like a Sonic.


Or even a Volt


----------



## EcoTech2.0 (May 29, 2013)

Updated with a few rendering pics. The car appears to be on the malibu platform but it is atleast 4" bigger than the current platform.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

EcoTech2.0 said:


> Updated with a few rendering pics. The car appears to be on the malibu platform but it is atleast 4" bigger than the current platform.


Let's hope the wheelbase doesn't balloon by four inches nor the car grow excessively in size and girth, as that would place in peril the many things we love about today's Cruze.

Also ... the 2015 Cruze WILL NOT be built on the current Malibu platform. In fact the new Cruze will be the first GM vehicle built on GM's all-new global platform designated in-house as D2XX.


----------



## EcoTech2.0 (May 29, 2013)

Interesting, good catch/find!


----------



## Marz0008 (Mar 24, 2013)

Idk, don't the headlights look like the current Malibu? Either way, I'm not a fan of this design. I'm happy with what we have now. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

Overall, great looking car. You can tell Chevy is trying to change their Target Market with this new design. Someone mentioned the Sonic, there's a lot of Sonic blood in this new design. 

Sadly, there's also a lot of other Chevy cars in there too.

I love the way my 2013 looks, I can't see anyone over 40 driving the 2015 model, but I might be wrong. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

What I own now will suffice for years to come , so not all that interested what GM does with the designs of this model . 
I do agree those renderings can be disappointing at first but who really knows at this point in time what the 2015 will look like .


Be cool stay cozy keep cruzen and best wishes !


----------



## Kasper1274 (May 29, 2013)

Not sure if the styling is on the money hmmmmm ??


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Can go either way with later models, either make improvements or cheapen them up for production.

See one improvement I may like, that large lens on the bumper for more side light. That motorhome style 194 bulb amber lens on my 2012 really looks out of place. But maybe will be happier with I have if I have to replace it, as they charge an arm and a leg for those large plastic lenses.

Didn't even care for these push button controls on my 2012, fires a command to a mircrocontroller to energize a relay and are a nightmare to troubleshoot. Much preferred my 04 Cavalier with real switches and cables for the MVAC system. Easy to troubleshoot and repair.

Now going to these smudge screens is even worse, half the time, don't even work under moist conditions, need that small electrostatic discharge to make them work. And if one icon doesn't work, more than likely will have to lay out over a thousand bucks for a new radio. Is this going forward?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I will not judge this thing, because it will always change when it comes out.


----------



## CruzeN'Idaho (May 31, 2013)

*TERRIBLE design *- if the 2015 looks anything like those renderings at the top of this thread. _They would have taken away most of the styling elements that drew me to the Cruze in the first place. _Looks like an elongated and flattened Sonic sedan - no doubt. 

If Chevrolet monitors these threads or this forum at all - reverse course and don't lay this egg in 2015!


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

The quality of the pictures is quite good and if you take a front on view you can see the shape of the headlights really clearly under the disguise. I enlarged it on my 27'' I-Mac and the lights are bigger all round but the edge is covered poorly and shows the shape underneath.


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

Looks like a Dodge Dart to me..............


----------



## rustinn (Jun 7, 2012)

It looks too much like a Sonic. In no parallel universe is that ever a good thing.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Feb 16, 2013)

I usually always prefer the latest and greatest, but in this case I'm comfortable getting the last year of the current model.

Not that the new one might not be better, just waiting another year for something I would be so unsure about doesn't seem like a good idea.


----------



## cdavidhess (Jun 1, 2011)

I checked out the link to the article that the OP posted, but I don't see the attached photos anywhere. What am I missing?


----------



## EcoTech2.0 (May 29, 2013)

cdavidhess said:


> I checked out the link to the article that the OP posted, but I don't see the attached photos anywhere. What am I missing?


There is photos in the blog and then I attached two more that are renderings of the car spotted. Heres a few from the blog. The covering they give these cars to hide the body lines reminds me of sharpie art lol.


----------



## Todd Whitmarsh (Jan 29, 2011)

GM is back to its old ways. The proposed model year 2015 Cruze is less attractive than the current model. I will be buying a Kia Optima.


----------



## nodule (Apr 26, 2013)

In my opinion, one of the great things about the current Cruze design, is that it appeals to ALL ages. The 2015 seems like it may be a bit too edgy for 40+ crowd.


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

:th_thumbsdownsm:
Crazy sports cars aside, The Cruze has the nicest looking headlights out there in my opinion. I hope they never change them or at least give them a few more years ... wait til the other car makers start copying them and then get something new ! =D

That goes for the hood as well, the headlights and hood really make the Cruze stand out.

IROCZILLA'S signature is a perfect example.


To GMC - leave the body alone and work out all of the kinks in the guts of the car!... Oh and give us more options with the drivetrain =D


----------



## DonYukon (Jun 7, 2013)

I dont like


----------



## nebojsa (Jan 3, 2011)

Something about those headlights i don't like.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

CruzeDFB said:


> Overall, great looking car. You can tell Chevy is trying to change their Target Market with this new design. Someone mentioned the Sonic, there's a lot of Sonic blood in this new design.
> 
> Sadly, there's also a lot of other Chevy cars in there too.
> 
> ...





nodule said:


> In my opinion, one of the great things about the current Cruze design, is that it appeals to ALL ages. The 2015 seems like it may be a bit too edgy for 40+ crowd.


I'm comfortably over 40 and I would buy one, but NOT if it's bigger than the current car. I want a Compact, not a near midsize.
I like it better than the current design if only for getting rid of that cheap black plastic C Pillar that makes it look like the designer was shot before he could finish it.


----------



## JayZee (Jan 17, 2013)

Looks more like the Malibu or Impala to me... Not a fan.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

JayZee said:


> Looks more like the Malibu or Impala to me... Not a fan.


I agree.

Hold on to your Cruzes cause I have a feeling they're about to get ugly.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Will keep my 2012 ECO until this things comes back looking sexy again.

EDIT: the azz end looks like the Regal.


----------



## corvairbob (Dec 17, 2012)

quite a resemblance to the hyundai sonata i j ust got rid of.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Mick said:


> I agree.
> 
> Hold on to your Cruzes cause I have a feeling they're about to get ugly.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I hope you are wrong.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*Wait & See*

Regarding the 2015 Cruze, I've decided to adopt a wait and see attitude...

If the car surprises us with handsome good looks while retaining or improving the many things we love about the current Cruze _and_ offers new and exciting powertrain options, well then maybe I'll consider changing up. If however the 2015 disappoints and becomes a bloated appliance, then I'll definitely go with either a 2014 Cruze Eco in one of the new colors or a Cruze Eco-D 1LT. Our beloved _Cruze Classic_, if you will.

BTW, that's right folks, I said Eco-D 1LT and it's not a typo. GM has publicly stated that if the new Cruze Diesel 2LT is well-received in North America, a less expensive version will be offered. I interpret that to mean all the necessary beefier diesel Cruze hardware and subsystems will be stay on board, while the leather, sunroof and navigation luxuries will be jettisoned and perhaps made optional.

To seal the deal with me, I'd prefer to see a sturdy and proven GM Europe 6-speed manual transmission for diesel automobiles offered as base equipment in the Eco-D 1LT. Tweak the mix of the Eco-D for the masses dear friends at Chevrolet and I guarantee you'll make the marketing people at Volkswagen of America sweat buckets.


----------



## EcoTech2.0 (May 29, 2013)

Found this pic, I think it looks pretty good from this angle actually. 











And another spy photo but of the interior..


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

EcoTech2.0 said:


> Found this pic, I think it looks pretty good from this angle actually.
> 
> 
> View attachment 14935
> ...


I like the back end of the rendering more. I hate the chrome strip on the back


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

EcoTech2.0 said:


> Found this pic, I think it looks pretty good from this angle.


_*Yawn . . . . .
*_Pretty and inoffensive, but lacking proper character. I prefer the taillights of today's Cruze because they're so much more expressive, bold and masculine.


----------



## gaurdien (Jun 2, 2013)

Looks a bit like a Volvo with that nose.


----------



## Rivmage (May 8, 2013)

I guess I'm one of the few that don't like the cruze's current looks. I find it bland and boring like something my grandparents drove expect for my grandma on my dad's side, she always had sport cars with manuals.

I'm in my mid-30's, not in the 40+ clubs but, not in my 20's either.

Scott


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Mini-Malibu From the front?

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Anyone have thoughts about when we will find out features and options for the 2015 Cruze?


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*Oh noooooooo ....*








Rendering – *2015 Chevrolet Cruze* brings in more style
[SIZE=-1]Indian Autos Blog
There have been umpteen number of speculative renderings of the *2015 Chevrolet* *Cruze* with various design approaches. This one from Carscoops.com has an *...*
[/SIZE]


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

UlyssesSG said:


> View attachment 15131
> 
> Rendering – *2015 Chevrolet Cruze* brings in more style
> [SIZE=-1]Indian Autos Blog
> ...


No way it will look that good


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

UlyssesSG said:


> View attachment 15131
> 
> Rendering &#150; *2015 Chevrolet Cruze* brings in more style
> [SIZE=-1]Indian Autos Blog
> ...


Holy crap. Me gusta. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Yeah I doubt it will look like that but it is cool. A bit voltish but cool.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I would love if the 2015 Cruze looked like this! Those wheels resemble the rims on the ford focus.


----------



## Smdqt (Sep 5, 2012)

Streamlined Malibu/Impala look...changed the edgy, sporty looking compact into a wanna be big sedan...just awful


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

UlyssesSG said:


> View attachment 15131
> 
> Rendering – *2015 Chevrolet Cruze* brings in more style
> [SIZE=-1]Indian Autos Blog
> ...


I see a Dodge Dart made love to a Volt. 

Looks pretty nice! If it looks like this, i will get this in 2 years as my second car


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

iKermit said:


> I see a Dodge Dart made love to a Volt.
> 
> Looks pretty nice! If it looks like this, i will get this in 2 years as my second car


I wouldn't mind have one if it looks like this.

Not to mention the new toys it will have.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

The front end in this new rendering picture also clearly has to be from the Chevy Tru 140S concept car.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> The front end in this new rendering picture also clearly has to be from the Chevy Tru 140S concept car.


One automotive scribe commented: _"The Tru 140S concept looks to the future to become a meaner, edgier more youth-oriented Cruze"_. The rendering, if reasonable accurate, sadly disappoints and shows the archetype's intent has been lost in translation.








Click photo to enlarge (16oo x 9oo)


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Here's a pic I found of the 2015 Cruze.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> Here's a pic I found of the 2015 Cruze.


*This is an evolution of today's Cruze with which I could live:* handsome with nips and tucks and more-sharply defined sheet metal to add character fused with new fascias that smartly link the Cruze we now love to the future. Fixed the C-pillar, too!

Now, to these revisions, add a turbocharged 1.6L or 1.8L Ecotec with the _now-in-production_ Gen2 M32 6-speed manual transmission and combine the new drivetrains with other platform and chassis improvements which improve and refine handling, increase overall efficiency and deliver top-notch value in class.

Do all these things friends at Chevrolet, and I'll be certain to re-enlist.


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

Not a fan at all. Wonder if there keeping all the RS goodies....


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

sciphi said:


> Not bad. I'll reserve judgment for when the show car debuts.


Any idea when will get a first look at the 2015 Cruze.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> Here's a pic I found of the 2015 Cruze.


Yeah, this rendering picture has already been put up on a different 2015 Cruze thread. I personally hate this design of the 2015 cruze and would not buy it if it looks like that.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Yeah, this rendering picture has already been put up on a different 2015 Cruze thread. I personally hate this design of the 2015 cruze and would not buy it if it looks like that.


Wasn't sure just found the pic thought i would post it.


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

The new 2015 design appears unimpressive. The large sloping hybrid type windshield will make it hard to avoid the sun in hot weather. A real problem in the south. Glad I bought my 2014 Diesel before the change.


----------



## AHayes88 (Feb 26, 2014)

This is my first post. I hope to own a new Chevy Cruze in Summer 2015 (When my current 09 G5 is paid off) and It would be quite awesome if the new Cruze will look like this.. I doubt it though cuz the spy shots and the front grille on this render doesnt match up.. 

http://gomotors.net/i/news/chevrolet-cruze-2015-12.jpg


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

It's not going to look like that, more of a Sonic front end.
I also don't think Chevy would be dumb enough to have that cheap black plastic C Pillar again


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

UlyssesSG said:


> One automotive scribe commented: _"The Tru 140S concept looks to the future to become a meaner, edgier more youth-oriented Cruze"_. The rendering, if reasonable accurate, sadly disappoints and shows the archetype's intent has been lost in translation.
> 
> View attachment 15163
> 
> Click photo to enlarge (16oo x 9oo)


If they brought this out, I would be all over it.


----------



## dan200615 (Feb 4, 2014)

Wow, that is honestly disappointing. Like the post above, looks more like a Sonic. The front and rear is way to "squinty" looking. Sorry but needs to have a larger, more aggressive front end. And that rear end is atrocious. Like before Monday Night Football... "C'mon man!"


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

This topic title should be changed since GM has already stated these model change will not be coming until 2016.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

spacedout said:


> This topic title should be changed since GM has already stated these model change will not be coming until 2016.


Done!


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

`*
2016 Cruze spotted in Denver
*Source: Carscoops


click image to enlarge


click image to enlarge


click image to enlarge


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

GM reps stated at an auto show the 2015 cruze WILL be the "new bodystyle" though nothing has really changed but the front bumper... and here is an actual photo of the car they announced WILL be the 2015 cruze. and that it MAY change again to something different for 2016.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

UlyssesSG said:


> `*
> 2016 Cruze spotted in Denver
> *Source: Carscoops
> 
> ...


No plastic C Pillar. FINALLY


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

Looks like the rear 3/4 visibility might be a smidge better on the 2016s too. Rear windows just seem a bit more glassy to me.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

That is the 2016, the 2015 unfortunately is not changed at all. They just changed the front end-the one part of the car design that didn't need changing.
Good ole GM


----------

